

What is the worst programming language you ever worked with? - weinzierl
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/961942/what-is-the-worst-programming-language-you-ever-worked-with

======
bdfh42
Without question, MUMPS is the worst programming language in active commercial
use.

------
bartonfink
I had to do some work with TCL in grad school and hated it quite a bit.

